# ASTRA: Finishing Polish Test



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

First thing on the Sunday morning after the whole car had been de oxidised by a mix of Megs #83 and #105 the previous day. Steve had wanted to put some of his theories about the BEST finishing polish finish to the gloss meter test.

The full detail can be found here (Link to: ASTRA THE DETAIL)

The shortlist
Steve's firm fave for revitalizing a dull oxidised finish, the glaze rich Meg #80 was an obvious choice and the clear coat favourite Menzerna PO 85RD. Both of these polishes would be used by rotary and a Megs W9006 (lucky I have a few of these). Also the much talked about 3M Ultrafina and the corresponding blue waffle pad, something I had only recently experienced myself and had found very easy to use, completed the line up.











A gloss reading from the offside rear quarter was taken to obtain a base then a set of each polish and pad combo performed an then re-measured

Starting reading 83.4 GU 

First up, the new to Steve, 3M contender





















Over to Steve for his verdict
I've read some really good reviews of this product, and was keen to give it a go myself to see what it was really like. First up, the blue 3m waffle pad - These are soft and a nice size to work with, but I am not a fan of waffle pads. After priming the pad with the product, and a few slow light passes to lay the product out, I upped the speed for the main polish. This is a very easy product to use, nicely lubed and seems to work quickly and easily. I worked the polish until it seemed broken down, and the residue swiped clean easily. I am very impressed with how easy this product is to use, and felt that the finish left would be a very good one. The gloss meter used to record the finish gloss-


The gloss reading afterwards was 90.5

Next the glaze rich Megs #80











Over again to the man on the polisher
Meguiar's #80 on a polishing pad has been one of my go to finishing combos over the years, and one that I still reach for on many occasions. This is such a glaze heavy polish, one that can work wonders on tired old paint. I thought that the added glaze would help leave a better finish than most on this type of paintwork. Working the polish till the residue turns clear, and the polish has almost disappeared, I felt that I had created the finish that I was aiming for with ease, and looked to the gloss meter for a score equal if not better than the 3m product had achieved.

The gloss reading afterwards was 88.8

And finally Menzerna PO85RD











Here's Steve
Menzerna 85RD Final Finish is the one extra step that I always like to add to a detail wherever possible, to raise the maximum of gloss from a finish. I have felt for a long time, that the finish that I can create through the use of 85RD far surpasses the gloss left by most LSP's, and that most LSP's only serve to protect a 85RD finish. After priming the pad with a small amount of product, the polish was worked slowly, but with good pressure, for the first couple of passes, then the speed increased and the pressure applied reduced. The polishing pad easily gliding over the surface as it works, and the passes continued till the residue both goes clear, and just starts to dry.

I was really interested to see how the gloss from this product would compare with the highly rated 3m product, and the finish from my old favourite, Megs #80. 

The only real surprise being the huge difference in gloss level between this product and the others.


The gloss reading afterwards was 99.1

I would say from my experience of the #80 and Ultrafina they would have been better suited competing against PO106 FF/FA as this has a little more bite like the other two. 

PO 85RD is an extra step, very fine and the best finish available on the ASTRA.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

interesting results mate, ive found ive used the 3m stuff over the 85rd purely becuase its easier to use. 

didnt know there would be such a difference.


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

ianFRST said:


> interesting results mate, ive found ive used the 3m stuff over the 85rd purely becuase its easier to use.
> 
> didnt know there would be such a difference.


Surprised us too on the gauge

You couldn't really see much difference, if any, on the test squares

but the car looked spot on afterwards!


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

hmm, interesting :lol:

ive literally just finised an evo off with the 3m stuff, shall i go over the whole car again with 85rd? haha


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Very interesting results with the gloss meter. Whilst I would have expected the menz to improve slightly over the #80 not quite by that margin, although admittedly I have no idea what 10 - 12 points equates to. What parameters does the gloss meter work to i..e what is 'best'.


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Brazo said:


> Very interesting results with the gloss meter. Whilst I would have expected the menz to improve slightly over the #80 not quite by that margin, although admittedly I have no idea what 10 - 12 points equates to. What parameters does the gloss meter work to i..e what is 'best'.


Ha ha you need to read the Gloss meter post :lol:

100GU and above are measured on the mirrror scale but the gauge goes to over 1000GU, although the mirror in my hall only went to 524GU


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

The readings in a panel polished in the same way are uniform?


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Epoch said:


> although the mirror in my hall only went to 524GU


Perhaps a quick once over with a duster and some mr sheen?


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

maesal said:


> The readings in a panel polished in the same way are uniform?


You can get a variation of 2 to 3 GU dependant on location on sme places

And also it only works on flats, otherwise the light leaks out. They do make one that works on curves but that's even more expensive


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Brazo said:


> Perhaps a quick once over with a duster and some mr sheen?


I never thought we'd use T Cut, so maybe Mr Sheen next time :wave:


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

Epoch said:


> You can get a variation of 2 to 3 GU dependant on location on sme places
> 
> And also it only works on flats, otherwise the light leaks out. They do make one that works on curves but that's even


Thank you, you did a great job (and Steve, of course) !! :thumb: :buffer:


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

laughing at the repolies coming in.

Great post.

Look forward to the waxes being done next


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

Thats a facinating test, did you get any readings of PO106FA? I struggle to spot the difference using this and 85RD.

Tim


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Nope didn't test 106 ff or fa which having thought about it are probably more like the other two a little bite and super refined!

I actually had products for three more group tests penned out plus about four other products in each, but we only had one car and two days

Next big detail is already forming in my head Steve will be getting the PM's soon

In the words of Baldrick "I have a cunning plan"


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Brazo said:


> Perhaps a quick once over with a duster and some mr sheen?


If your that keen Mark, I've an entire house here :wave:


----------



## Breezy (Jun 24, 2006)

superb right up and very importmative I always thought PO85RD gave the glossiest finish possible although it would be interesting to see if it made any difference using it on the 3M blue waffle finishing pad


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Wow that was a big difference from the PO 85 RD - it certainly does give a stunning high gloss finish


----------



## alicecooper (Mar 30, 2008)

I just happened to come across your post and just love the way you did it. I am envious of your gloss meter. I have multiple halogens in various types, the same seat you got, plus a padded creaper, to get even lower ( I have a bad back). I've got multiple rotary buffers, and I just picked up a Flex 3401 recently, which I haven't had the chance to use yet (it's still too cold to do any proper detailing), and tons of products (naturally). In other words, the bug has bitten me, and I love it. My '07 British Racing Green, Mini Cooper S, loves it too. I specifically bought a darker color car, this time, just to see it shine better. My last Mini was all silver, and didn't "show", no matter what.

My MCS:
http://img512.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sany0053rr2.jpg

What caught my attention was, you testing the 3M Ultrafina SE in your comparison. I thought it would very high, if not the highest, due to my more than satisfactory experience with using it. I love it! I hesitatingly bought Ultrafina SE, cause it was not cheap, but I have gotten the perfect results that I was looking for in a perfectly clean, mirror like, finish.

Here's what you said that cought my attention:



> "First up, the blue 3m waffle pad - These are soft and a nice size to work with, but I am not a fan of waffle pads. After priming the pad with the product, and a few slow light passes to lay the product out, I upped the speed for the main polish. This is a very easy product to use, nicely lubed and seems to work quickly and easily. *I worked the polish until it seemed broken down*, and the residue swiped clean easily. I am very impressed with how easy this product is to use, and felt that the finish left would be a very good one. The gloss meter used to record the finish gloss-
> 
> The gloss reading afterwards was 90.5"


_3M Perfect-It 3000 Ultrafina SE (Swirl Eliminator)_
http://shows.implex.tv/3MTV/Root/AAD/2638/preflight.htm

In the 3M video, it states repeatedly *"not" to run it like others, until it is broken down*. They say repeatedly, it is a *CRITICAL* key step to getting the proper results. If you don't want to watch the whole video, go directly to 22:30 in the clip. 
I have used it, making sure the pad and surfaces is very, very wet, using medium pressure at first, then very light, buffer weight pressure. It does spatter, which is unavoidable, but the results, I have found, are awesome! I think if you would have not used it, as you said, until it seemed to "break down", you would have gotten a much better reading on your gloss meter (IMHO).

Other than that observation, I love your comparison, and find it very informative. Again, very good work sir! Enjoyed the read very much. :thumb: :wave:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Hi there,

Thanks for the interest and questions

This was the first time Steve had used this particular polish and pad combo, We had already observed the video in question (we'll I had and had sent it over :wave: ) for tips and pointers. I had used it a couple of time previously so had a little experience too

The polish was worked as decribed but the statement of "seemed to be broken down" was refering to the different technique used to other polishes. i.e it wasn't worked until clear/dry only worked for a few passes and then the oily residue film buffed off. This was compared with the others a different technique.

The Ultrafina does produce a great looking finish, that's for sure and it also has a good ability to cut for a finishing polish.


----------



## Tiauguinho (May 1, 2007)

Epoch,

Thats one heck of a test! Thanks for coming up with it and sharing it with all of us!

I am very interested in this and would like to see more polishes and techniques being applied.

Also would love to see the same polish, same pad but rotary vs orbital, and see how far behind the orbital stays.


----------



## Tiauguinho (May 1, 2007)

*bump*


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Sorry didn't see the question

I only borrowed the gloss meter so don't have the abiliy to measure the finishes at present.

One is on the Epoch shopping list but its a way down at the mo.

We do have a few more testing type details in the air and would really like to do some more rotary Vs DA work particulary around achieving the highest quality of finishes.

Next up is another Mirka wetsand job


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

Rotary Vs DA would be a wicked test, I really look forward to that!


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

I tried this test with some friends, rotary (Metabo) and Flex XC3401VRG, with the same polish and pad. The finish left by the rotary was better, no doubt at all.


----------



## Tiauguinho (May 1, 2007)

Maesal,

Still being able to scientifically "measure" it would be fantastic.

Same applies to the Sealant vs Wax gloss.

There are loads of tests that could be done with this meter and the community would certainly gain from it. Also solving a lot of questions regarding which polish is the best for this and that with what technique, since you would be able to determine correctly the differences.

I really appreciate your tests Epoch and hope that the gloss meter goes up on your shopping list


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

Yes, the gloss meter could answer lots of questions. For example what % of the finish is achieved by the polish and what by the sealant/wax, I always say 90 % is about preparing the surface and 10 % the LSP.


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

maesal said:


> Yes, the gloss meter could answer lots of questions. For example what % of the finish is achieved by the polish and what by the sealant/wax, I always say 90 % is about preparing the surface and 10 % the LSP.


From our tests it's a lot more than that


----------

